# Here's Why I Don't Like Air Guns Around Machine Tools!!!



## 4GSR (Sep 24, 2017)

I pulled apart the carriage on my 14" Rockwell lathe and oh my! What a horrible mess!! Over 40 years of shavings collected in the apron of the lathe along with piles of compacted chips among the saddle!  The only probably cause of this is the method of cleaning the lathe day to day using an air gun.  Disgusting!


----------



## darkzero (Sep 24, 2017)

So did you use air to clean it out?


----------



## Surveywaters (Sep 24, 2017)

Could another probable cause not be 40 years between cleanings? Also, that level of neglect would suggest that the lathe likely has the original way wipers.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laytonnz (Sep 24, 2017)

4gsr said:


> I pulled apart the carriage on my 14" Rockwell lathe and oh my! What a horrible mess!! Over 40 years of shavings collected in the apron of the lathe along with piles of compacted chips among the saddle!  The only probably cause of this is the method of cleaning the lathe day to day using an air gun.  Disgusting!


You should of seen my harrison lathe.... it was packed with chips like somebody made a paste with grease and swarf and pumped everything full.

Atleast you can see the gears ! 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 24, 2017)

darkzero said:


> So did you use air to clean it out?



No, heck NO!

Lots of purple power and elbow grease.  I'll post some pictures tomorrow.  My internet is acting up again!


----------



## Desolus (Sep 24, 2017)

pressure washers for the win tho


----------



## dlane (Sep 24, 2017)

Yup, hot dawn sope rhen presure wash, dry,wd, oil,
Air is good in the right direction "Away from things"


----------



## Rockytime (Sep 24, 2017)

I use compressed air all the time!


----------



## Mark_f (Sep 25, 2017)

The shops I worked in, if you got caught blowing a machine off with air, they took you by the hand , led you to the door and told you to get out you're fired. No questions asked.


----------



## chips&more (Sep 25, 2017)

I did a wood turning job once on my metal lathe. Notice how I said “once”. The saw dust went everywhere. Even used a vac. I’m still finding some of that saw dust in/on my lathe from years past. No more…Dave

When I took apart my new to me Bridgeport to fix it up. I found metal chips in places that you would think was impossible to do.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 25, 2017)

I spend almost as much time cleaning up chips with a paintbrush and broom than I do making the parts themselves. 
I also see why they call them "flycutters"; the chips fly freakin' everywhere!
Mark S.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 25, 2017)

Surveywaters said:


> Could another probable cause not be 40 years between cleanings? Also, that level of neglect would suggest that the lathe likely has the original way wipers.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yep! Original way wipers.  I have NOS replacements here somewhere.  Have to remember where I put them.


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 25, 2017)

I haven't checked the saddle very close, I would say there's about 5-8 thousandths wear on the surfaces bearing against the bed ways.  Bed does have harden ways and appear to be in good shape.  Good enough for me anyways!


----------



## xalky (Oct 17, 2017)

chips&more said:


> I did a wood turning job once on my metal lathe. Notice how I said “once”. The saw dust went everywhere. Even used a vac. I’m still finding some of that saw dust in/on my lathe from years past. No more…Dave
> 
> When I took apart my new to me Bridgeport to fix it up. I found metal chips in places that you would think was impossible to do.


I did a wood turning job with my tracer attachment on my metal lathe. I was apprehensive about doing it but the guy couldn't find anybody to make these rosettes for an old house restoration. I charged him $8 per rosette to make them and he was happy to pay it. I made 120 rosette s in one day...do the math!  I'm still cleaning wood dust 6 months later. The way I figure it, the wood dust acts like a kind of wiper holding and releasing way oil as needed...LOL


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 17, 2017)

I could clean up a lot of sawdust for 120 rosettes in one day.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 17, 2017)

It's not always air that makes chips fly . Cooling fans on you and motors, chips build up and get moved all over the chip pan . I don't think I've ever used air on my or the shops I worked into for cleaning. It just wasn't done. More then ever it's just plain build up. Specially brass and aluminum they just fly everywhere.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 17, 2017)

Being a mechanic i used air for cleaning everything so I was a little shocked when Mr.Pete in vid after vid stressed no air! So I just got used to using the chip brush and shop vac and it makes cleaning up simple after you have things clean. 

What's funny now when I see some of the YouTube guys that I think of as good machinists using air and I just CRINGE! One guy in particular I can't imagine what the inside of his lathe chucks look like as he blows the part off constantly into the chuck.

I have to say those are some gruesome pics 4gsr. I don't see how that thing ran.


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Oct 18, 2017)

When I did tool repair we used to call air guns job security


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 18, 2017)

C-Bag said:


> .........................................
> 
> I have to say those are some gruesome pics 4gsr. I don't see how that thing ran.



Yeah, I know now why I got the lathe so cheap!  You ought to see all of the stuff in the headstock I had to fix and repair too!


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 18, 2017)

You sir are a brave man! There is that $$$ thing always lurking. Most times I get somethin cheap and hope there is stuff I can deal with. It's funny when I saw those pics my Portuguese garndma's words came to me, "I hope you don pay too mush por dis........"


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 1, 2017)

I haven't had a chance to post a picture of the apron all cleaned up and partially assembled.  Here yaw go.  Big change from the first pictures I posted.
Ken


----------



## KBeitz (Sep 23, 2018)

I use a paintbrush and a Bingo magnet... Have for years...


----------

